
'Citizen scientists' use drones to map El Nino flooding - Mz
http://www.chron.com/news/science/article/Citizen-scientists-use-drones-to-map-El-Nino-6780674.php
======
jlev
The Public Laboratory has been doing this kind of work with low-cost DIY and
open source tools for several years. Kite mapping, aerial photography, laser
spectrometry, and open data collaboration. Check it out at
[https://publiclab.org](https://publiclab.org)

------
exabrial
The title made me chuckle... my first thought was as opposed to illegal
immigrant scientists? :)

